# Vispas wird automatisch verlängert?



## Dominik.L (15. November 2014)

Hallo, habe eine frage zum Vispas.
Und zwar war ich im September in Holland im Urlaub und habe mir den großen Vispas gekauft. Gestern bekam ich einen Brief mit einem Überweisungsträger, um für das nächste Jahr zu bezahlen. Da mir das nicht klar war und ich nicht weis ob ich nächstes Jahr nach Holland komme wollte ich fragen ob ich das Überweisen muss, oder ob ich den Vispas automatisch abbestelle wenn ich nicht Überweise? Die 28€ wären ja kein Beinbruch, aber muss ja nicht sein wenn nicht nötig. Leider verstehe ich kein Wort auf dem Brief.

Danke


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird automatisch verlängert?*

Moin,
mit dem grossen Vispass wirst du immer 
automatisch Mitglied in einem Angelverein in Holland.
Der Name steht auf dem blauen Kärtchen.
Kündigungsfrist 3 Monate vor ablauf des Jahres ,also hättest du bis ende September kündigen müssen,können.


----------



## Dominik.L (15. November 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird automatisch verlängert?*

alles klar, dann bin ich weiterhin stolzer Besitzer eines Vispas  Danke!


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird automatisch verlängert?*

Wühl dich mal hier durch ,keine Angst alles in DEUTSCH.
www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm#oben


----------



## Dominik.L (15. November 2014)

*AW: Vispas wird automatisch verlängert?*

"Manchmal verschickt der Verein auch eine Rechnung und wenn sie rechtzeitig bezahlt wird, bekommt man auch wieder einen neuen VISpas"

und wenn sie nicht rechtzeitig bezahlt wird? Naja, wäre irgendwie asozial einfach nicht zu zahlen. und 28€ kosten manche Tageskarten in meiner Umgebung, also was solls.

Danke!


----------

